# Remmy Arms moving to Alabama.Yea Crimson Tide



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.yellowhammernews.com/nationalpolitics/remington-arms-moving-1200-jobs-ny-alabama/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Excellent! I find the need to purchase their products!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have to wonder why Remington decided to go with northern Alabama, though. Do they like ice, snow and other weather extremes so much that they didn't want to come to the more temperate area of southern Alabama? 
I know, I know, quit bellyaching.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Good for them. I think I need an Ultra Mag for Elk next year.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I will really get excited when they completely up and pull out of New York. Until then they still support a state that doesn't support the second amendment even if its at a slightly reduced work force level. You can put all the lip stick you want on a pig but at the end of the day...its still a pig!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Baby Steps,I said the same thing about MagPul. Now I have lots of MagPul swag.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Remington has always been my favorite and I have a few to prove it. Now they have moved up the list for me more. God bless you Remington for fighting the good fight.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

This news makes my day! Thanks for the post!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is a good start, they need to start moving work out of NY then shut it down.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Remington has had a factory in South Carolina for a couple of years now that mainly makes Marlin products. (Remington owns Marlin).
Ruger has shifted most, or maybe all, production from Connecticut to Arizona.
Smith and Wesson is shifting production out of the northeast as well.
The unions and high tax rates in Conn. were the two items that shut Winchester down. Now they have a plant in South Carolina as well.
Colt, before the assault wepons ban vote in Conn said they were investigating moving from Hartford, where they have been since 1836. I hope they do.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

RPD, Colt Competition is now in Breckenridge, Texas. Hopefully, the rest of Colt will follow as more and more companies abandon the unfree states.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

They go where they get the best tax breaks and incentives


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They get that R51 on the shelf I maybe a customer.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Forget about liberal or conservative, red or blue, won't be long before all that matters is if you live in a pro or con 2nd amendment state. They really want to divide this country.jmo


----------



## Double Tap (Jan 7, 2014)

Good news, but I hope they take care of their employees in New York. I wouldn't want to see some decent people get laid off.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Remington Arms moving 2,000+ jobs from NY to Alabama - Yellowhammer News


What Are the Best and Worst States for Second Amendment Fans? | TheBlaze.com

Why pick a "orange state" when you could pick a "red one"

Sounds like jumping from the fire into the coals.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> What Are the Best and Worst States for Second Amendment Fans? | TheBlaze.com
> 
> Why pick a "orange state" when you could pick a "red one"
> 
> Sounds like jumping from the fire into the coals.


Montana Rancher,
Your article is outdated. Alabama voted to change their gun laws after your article was published and is now a Shall Issue state instead of a May Issue state. Not saying that is the best but one can argue that any Shall Issue state is undermining the 2nd Amendment anyway. But I defer to Resister for that answer. Hope this helps. Molon Labe


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

From the sound of it if the South rises again this time the North will have to scrounge guns and ammunition.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And, don't forget that S&W and Ruger have announced they will not market any new semi auto pistols in California due to the idiotic microstamping law that was passed there.
I'm actually hoping that the South will secede once again while I'm still alive to see it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Being a resident of Alabama, located in FEMA region IV, this state is very friendly to gun owners. Most of us are gun owners. Our state is aware of this, and is does not try us in the least. Personal experience has proved it is unwise to show permit and sidearm unless one has time to shoot the breeze about firearms preferences and swap stories. Good way to get out of a ticket, by the way. :grin:

Glad to see my state government is working to bring gun companies to the Heart of Dixie.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm actually hoping that the South will secede once again while I'm still alive to see it.


If the South does secede again, this time we will win because Mrs Inor and I will be there helpin' ya'll! And she is dead-eye-Dick with her new Garand! 

This is the perfect topic for me today. I have to go to Richmond,VA tomorrow and that always gets my Rebel blood pressure up. Seeing Gen. Lee's church pew, the "Confederate White House", Tredegar Iron Works... I already feel like kicking a damn Yankee right in the nads!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> If the South does secede again, this time we will win because Mrs Inor and I will be there helpin' ya'll! And she is dead-eye-Dick with her new Garand!
> 
> This is the perfect topic for me today. I have to go to Richmond,VA tomorrow and that always gets my Rebel blood pressure up. Seeing Gen. Lee's church pew, the "Confederate White House", Tredegar Iron Works... I already feel like kicking a damn Yankee right in the nads!


Remember when Robert E. Lee's birthday was on the calender? I do. It used to share a day with Martin Luther King, but the eventually took it off the calender, all together.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Good for Alabama and all southern states.
I hope all firearms companies move out of the anti gun states


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Remember when Robert E. Lee's birthday was on the calender? I do. It used to share a day with Martin Luther King, but the eventually took it off the calender, all together.


Yes - I remember that too. And it seems every year, I have to explain myself to any new neighbors that moved into the neighborhood when I fly the Stars and Bars on July 1, 2 and 3, and April 12 (if it is not still snowing).


----------

